# Steelhead at huroc



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

What is the best method for this? I have never been able to hook up on chrome here. I have caught lots of walleye from drift fishing flies with a little weight off the bottom. Should I try the same idea? Also, what about the back waters? Anything going on back there this time of year? Thanks


----------



## roman21 (Jul 31, 2011)

i also would like some advice here... im new to steelhead and have gone to huroc park, and downstream from there a handful of times this year... nothing, not a single bite. granted everytime ive gone the water level seems to be too high.

looks like ill be driving to big man every other weekend.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

polarbear78 said:


> What is the best method for this? I have never been able to hook up on chrome here. I have caught lots of walleye from drift fishing flies with a little weight off the bottom. Should I try the same idea? Also, what about the back waters? Anything going on back there this time of year? Thanks


I've never had much luck with steelhead there, but maybe I just SUCK at steelhead fishing.

The backwaters can be good for bluegill or crappie. 
:rant::rant: I always take a large garbage bag with me, and often spend more time picking up other people's *S*(garbage)*T* than I do actually fishing. :rant::rant:


----------

